# William Ashton GY 225



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Gents does any one have a pic of this trawler
WILLIAM ASHTON GY 225
Construction
STEEL
Type
TRAWLER
Date
1917
Description
Yard Number: 435

Renamed: STAR OF VICTORY (1929)

Temporarily renamed CITY OF PERTH while on loan to US navy from 1919. 
Sold and sailed from Grimsby as the William Ashton until 1929 (owned by Crampin S F Co. Ltd) when bought by the Walker Steam Trawl Fishing Co. LTd of Aberdeen and renamed STAR OF VICTORY, A4. 
Wrecked at Keiss near Wick, 24 October 1939.
Shipbuilder
DUTHIE
Owner
Admiralty
Dimensions
length 120 1/3' x breadth 22 7/12' x depth 12 3/6'
gross tonnage 235 ton


----------

